# Ten classic electronic calculators from the 1970s and 1980s



## qubit (Jan 13, 2014)

I've still got my trusty Casio FX-570 and it still works. The FX-550 features in this article.

Which calculator did you have?


> *Retro roundup* Until sometime in the early 1980s, when you reached secondary school you were handed a slim book full of numbers during a maths lesson and taught how to use log tables. Sines, cosines, tangents, square roots - they were all in there too. While it made a change from long division, it caused its own share of headaches.
> 
> But, to a nation of people for whom pounds, shillings and pence were still a fresh memory, perhaps mental gymnastics weren’t too tricky for many of us.
> 
> ...



Read the rest at The Register


----------

